# Gods Of War!!!



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Rights taking in to account all of the known gods of the warhammer world.

In a big massive fight to the death, who would you put your money on to win.

My money is on the horned rat. Funny decision I hear you say, but he would use every sneeky, dirty, nasty and out right trick to turn turn each god against each other. a word in Khornes ear saying nurgle called you a weakling.
Telling grungi that slennesh thought he was a stunted weekling. and do on and so forth untill all the rest take each other out. then in their weakend state, the horned rat will be at full strength to back stab, poison and cast spells on the weakend gods till finally victory is his. "yes, yes pesky gods are fools, they fall to every trick in the book yes yes."

Any way thats my opinion Whats yours.


----------



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

Gork and Mork. Because there's two of them. Or if I'm only allowed to pick one God I'd place my bet on Khorne, simply because he's so evil


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sleenesh as he is the god of desire, so he has already won


----------



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> sleenesh as he is the god of desire, so he has already won


People would be distracted by his/her/it's boobs. So touche. But the other Chaos Gods wouldn't; I can't see ol' papa Nurgle being distracted!


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

Snorri O'dubhda said:


> Rights taking in to account all of the known gods of the warhammer world.
> 
> In a big massive fight to the death, who would you put your money on to win.
> 
> ...


Tzeentch's trickery goes way above that of the Horned Rat.

Anyway my moneys on Khorne, all of the other gods strengths don't effect him and not only that but considering Bloodthirsters are but a small portion of power compared to Khorne imagine how powerful he is!


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Nah Khaine god of murder he would stab every one in the back and a splinter of his sword the "widowmaker" is so powerful it can destroy a greater daemon with the Merest touch of its cold surface


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

The Horned Rat may do all those things but it was Tzeentch that planted the idea in his mind, and it will be Tzeentch that finishes him off with a burst of pretty coloured fire. So there


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'd go with Tzeentch as well. No matter who wins, it was all part of the plan.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Ereth Khial supreme goddess of the underworld, she would be a force to be reckoned with I think. (Dark elf bestiary page 46)


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

There is nagash, can not be killed, and one of the most powerful wizards ever, and fights like a greater daemon.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> There is nagash, can not be killed, and one of the most powerful wizards ever, and fights like a greater daemon.


Yeah but nagash isn't a god, he just thinks he is. Now there is a man with a huge superiority complex. lol.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

Like Sigmar
any way Ide go for slaanesh ,coz theres no way theyll never get through the six(6)circles...NEVER!!!


----------

